# SPS für kleine Hobbybrauerei



## borsti27 (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade in der Planunngsphase für eine kleine Hobbybrauerei. Ich möchte mir schon gerne etwas vernünftiges bauen und spiele deshalb auch mit dem gedanken das ganze sps zu steuern.
Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon, sorry!
Ich weiss auch nicht ob das das richtige Forum ist für so einen Anfängerbeitrag, da die Diskussionen hier meiner Meinung nach auf einem sehr hohen Niveau geführt werden.
So jetzt aber genug mit dem Süßholzgeraspel.
Ich schreib euch jetzt einfach mal was ich so in Planung habe und würde mich über jede Antwort freuen...

Ich habe 3 Gefäße in Planung, mit 2 Gasbrennern zum Heizen, 3 Temperaturfühler zur Überwachung und 3 Rührwerksmotoren.
hier erstmal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung






Eine Pumpe will ich auch noch verbauen, die könnte ich aber auch manuell ansteuern.
So das wär jetzt erst mal das was ich mir so übelergt habe. steuern wollte ich das ganze parallel am pc (also rührwerk an/aus, Temperatursteuerung (vorher festgelegte temperatur und zeitintervalle) und eventuell noch Rührwerksgeschwindigkeit)
jetzt bin ich mal auf eure reaktionen gespannt.
ist es denn überhaupt ralisierbar?
wenn ja zu welchem preis?
mit welcher hardware?

ich habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut und auch die Forumsuche benutzt bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden bzw. habe nur bahnhof verstanden.
in der e-bucht gibt es ja durchaus günstige sps cpus, leider weiss ich hald nicht was ich dann noch alles bräuchte um das ding zum laufen zu bekommen...

mfg
bastian


----------



## thomass5 (24 Januar 2009)

... mit Bier bist du hier immer richtig. 
Wie hoch ist den das Budget für die Brauerei?
!!!Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Gasbrenner über Magnetventil an ner SPS!!!
Heizen könnte man auch elektrisch.
Theoretisch, wenn du es mit Siemens machen möchtest, kann man eine S7/300/CPU314IFM (ca. unter200€ in der Bucht)nehmen, die hat schon Analoge und Digitale E/A,Programmieradapter(ca 100€ in der Bucht)
Programmierst das in S7lite und Visualisierst das ganze mit ner mehr oder weniger kostenfreien Software je nach Kenntnis und Geschick.+Sensoren +Motoren +...
Thomas


----------



## borsti27 (24 Januar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle und auch für Laien verständliche Antwort!!!!!!!!



> Wie hoch ist den das Budget für die Brauerei?


also die Steuerung (wenn es wirklich was vernünftiges ist) wäre mir schon so 400-500 euro wert
für die komplette brauerei werde ich wahrscheinlich so 3000 euro loswerden (müssen)


> !!!Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Gasbrenner über Magnetventil an ner SPS!!!


Warum, wenn ich fragen darf???


> Heizen könnte man auch elektrisch


Da sind aber Anschaffungs- und Betriebskosten höher, oder?

könnte ich die Motoren und Fühler direkt an die CPU hängen? werden da keine weiteren Komponenten benötigt?


----------



## thomass5 (24 Januar 2009)

1. Gasbrenner!
SPS macht Ventil auf, wer zündet die Flamme?
Flamme geht aus, wer überwacht dies?
...
2. was sonst noch
Motoren wedern über ein Schütz geschalten(kostet auch was zählt zu +...)
bei den Fühlern entweder direkt angepasst auf die Steuerung oder mit 
Wandler(kostet auch was zählt zu +...)

3. el. Heizen
was kosten Gasbrenner?
was kostet ein Feuerungsautomat für Gas(SICHERHEIT)?
was kosten el.Heizelemente?
welcher Wärmeenergiebedarf?
wieviel Bier soll gebraut werden?



...
Thomas


----------



## borsti27 (24 Januar 2009)

> 1. Gasbrenner!
> SPS macht Ventil auf, wer zündet die Flamme?
> Flamme geht aus, wer überwacht dies?


also es gibt auch Gasbrenner mit Zündsicherung (d.h. eine kleine Zündflamme die dauerhaft brennt)
überwachen ist relativ, aber ich bin im normalfall schon dabei

zur Wärmemenge:
also ich hatte an so 25 kw gedacht
erhitzen will ich damit so ca 250 - 300 liter (höchstens!!!!)
habe da schon einen brenner ins auge gefasst
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130269906361


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

im "Profibereich" hättest du mit einer MV-Brenner-Lösung keine Chance, das jemals von irgendjemandem abgenommen zu kriegen 

Was soll denn eigentlich passieren, wenn die Wunschtemperatur erreicht wird?
Wer soll dann den Brenner drosseln bzw. regeln?

Soll das wirklich nur Hobby sein?
Da wird ja schon der Bau und Betrieb der Anlage das Hobby, da bleibt ja für´s eigentliche Brauen nix mehr übrig 




Ich werf zur weiteren Diskussion auch mal das Wort "Sicherheitskonzept" in den Raum


MfG


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2009)

Also ich sehe es ähnlich.
Das kann so nicht funktionieren, ohne dass es irgendwann mal knallt.

Wenn ein Brenner, dann einer mit automatischen Zündung, Zündüberwachung und Temperaturregelung.

Ich würde mich im Netz einmal umschauen, ob es nicht fertige Pläne bzw Konzepte gibt.
Mit einer PLC allein ist es jedoch nicht getan.

bike


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Januar 2009)

hallo,
man sollte sich nicht immer pipi in die hose machen wenn es um gas geht, es gibt brennersteuerungen die sich von aussen steuern lassen. ein tolles projekt, woher kommst du?


----------



## bike (24 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> man sollte sich nicht immer pipi in die hose machen wenn es um gas geht, es gibt brennersteuerungen die sich von aussen steuern lassen.



Stimmt daher der Hinweis von mir eine fertige Steuerung zu nehmen.

Einem Kollegen ist einmal eine Nachverbrennungsanlage um die Ohren geflogen, daher besser einmal mehr vorsichtig als in einer Umlaufbahn.

bike


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Januar 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> man sollte sich nicht immer pipi in die hose machen wenn es um gas geht, es gibt brennersteuerungen die sich von aussen steuern lassen. ein tolles projekt, woher kommst du?


 
Wie schon gesagt --> natürlich gibt es die

Aber der Borsti hat ja schon einen Brenner im Auge. Und DER hat das sicherlich nicht 



MfG


----------



## borsti27 (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

freut mich wirklich dass ihr euch so rege an der Diskussion beteiligt.



> Was soll denn eigentlich passieren, wenn die Wunschtemperatur erreicht wird?
> Wer soll dann den Brenner drosseln bzw. regeln?


also wenn die Temperatur erreicht ist soll der Brenner ausgehen und erst dann wieder angehen, wenn
a) die Temperatur unter eine vorher festgelegte untergrenze fällt
b) die Zeit für das Temperaturintervall abgelaufen ist und er auf die nächst höhere Rast aufheizen muss

zum Thema Hobby:
also am Anfang möchte ich die Anlage wirklich nur zum Hobby betreiben jedoch steht der Gedanke durchaus im Raum das ding mal neben- oder gar Hauptberuflich zu betreiben



> Wenn ein Brenner, dann einer mit automatischen Zündung, Zündüberwachung und Temperaturregelung


ja die gibt es auch, kosten jedoch ein vielfaches (ca 200-300€)

ich habe mich auch gestern mit einem bekannten unterhalten der sich mit sowas ein bisschen besser auskennt als ich und der hat gemeint, wenn ich das ding sowieso am pc steuern will bräuchte ich gar keine sps sondern nur einen pc mit entsprechenden anschlüssen (rs232 sind das glaub ich????? oder so ähnlich) mit denen ich dann die Relais der Motoren ansteuere, was meint ihr dazu??????

@lorenz2512
ich komme aus dem Raum Heidelberg (naja relativ so ca. 60km weg)
Plz. 748xx


----------



## wincc (25 Januar 2009)

meine meinung dazu wenn du vorhast später eh mehr draus zu machen 

dann mach es von anfang an richtig .... also *keine halbherzigen sachen
*
hast du stadtgas oder gasflaschen?

strom ist meiner meinung nach billiger als gas und ungefährlicher 

auch wäre eine elektrische heizung leichter zu regeln bzw unkomplizierter als gas an gas aus...

ich gehe davon aus das du später sicher noch mehr überwachen und steuerern willst also von daher schlage ich sps + pc-visu oder kleines touch-panel als lösung vor

die reine pc variante würde ich nich realisieren da bei einem pc ausfall sicher dein braugut futsch ist... 



sicher alles am anfang etwas teuerer 

(dein ausgesuchter brenner 100 euro gegen was sicheres mit 500 euro? klar geld spielt eine rolle aber später wirst du dieses sowieso investieren müssen weil dein 100euro brenner nichts taugt)


----------



## borsti27 (25 Januar 2009)

@ wincc
also das habe ich ja auch gesagt,
wenn, dann richtig!!!
also ich würde mit gasflaschen arbeiten, nicht mit stadtgas

ob strom billiger wäre müsste ich echt mal nachrechnen aber bei strom habe ich wieder das problem mit der leistung...eine elek. heizung mit 25 kw ist schwierig oder? und teuer noch dazu denke ich mal

besser zu regeln wäre sie auf jeden fall da gebe ich dir ganz klar recht

an ein touch-panel habe ich auch schon überlegt, habe auch schon ein bisschen rumgestöbert und bin dabei auf das hier gestoßen, ich denke das wäre sicher so das was ich bräuchte oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Industrie-Touch-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## dani (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo wie wäre es denn statt den Gasbrennern eine alte (Gas-)Zentralheizung zu benutzen.

Die Behälter würde ich dann durch Heizschlangen mit heißem Wasser aufheizen, weil:

1. Ich glaube dass es trotz des Rührwerks, immer wieder Produktanhaftungen und Hot-Spots am Behälterboden geben wird, wenn die Behälter direkt geheizt werden.
2. Die Sicherheit dass die Brauerei nicht irgendwo in der Umlaufbahn landet doch größer wird.
3. Könnte man dann den Tank durch Umschalten der Heizschlangen auf Frischwasser den Behälter auch kühlen. (Ich weiß nicht ob man das beim brauen braucht ???)
4. Kann man die Behältertemperatur durch Mischventile zwischen Heizwasservorlauf- und Rücklauf viel schöner regeln.

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## borsti27 (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo dani,

also an eine alte zentralheizung habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, aber sind die dinger nicht sau teuer???

Zu 1. also dass es zu anbackungen kommt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da die flüssigkeit die zugeführte wärme recht gut aufnimmt und so im normalfall gar nicht so hohe temperaturen auftreten die zu anbackungen führen
(füll mal ein kondom mit wasser und halte ein feuerzeug darunter...müsste eigentlich nix passieren. also ich habs auch noch nicht ausprobiert nur letztens irgendwo gelesen.
da ging es glaub ich auch darum eine maischepfanne mit gasbrenner zu beheizen)

zu 3. das wäre durchaus ein positiver nebeneffekt, denn das schnelle runterkühlen der würze is mindestens genauso wichtig wie das schnelle aufheizen


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt wird die Sache angenehm 

Eine poppelige, gebrauchte Gasheizung sollte es für kleines Geld in der E-Bucht geben
Da sind dann alle Sicherheitssensoren automatisch mit dabei


MfG


----------



## dani (25 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich stelle mir das wie bei Milch vor.
Wenn du einen Topf auf den Herd stellst, oben wie ein wilder rührst, dann wird sich trotzdem unten am Topf eine leichte Schicht bilden.
Je nachdem wie lange du kochst, um so dicker wird die Schicht.

PS: Ich habe gerade mal in der Bucht geschaut, ein 17-20kW Kessel inkl. Brenner ist für 99€ rausgegangen. Du musst vielleicht ein wenig Geduld aufbringen. 
Da sind die Rohre für die Heizschlangen mit Sicherheit teurer.

PPS: Ich habe so etwas ähnliches mal bei einer Mosterei gesehen. 
Die haben den Apfelsaft auch über eine Zentralheizung und einen Plattenwärmetauscher aufgeheizt.

Gruß
Dani


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Du könntest auch noch Geld bei der Steuerung einsparen wenn du BECKHOFF nutzen würdest. Hab zwar selber noch nicht soviel Ahnung davon aber die SPS könntest du dir da sparen, weil du da deinen PC als PLC nutzen kannst. Die Hardware wäre auch nicht so teuer wie die von Siemens. Zudem arbeiten mehrere Hersteller zusammen, also eine größere Auswahl.

PS: Hab hier im Forum auch noch was dazu gefunden.
 MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2009)

:sm24::sm24:...du gehst ja hoffentlich mit einen Fass Selbstgebrauten zum SPS-Forumstreffen, bei der Unterstützung hier....

Gruß Helmut


----------



## knorpe (26 Januar 2009)

nettes thema 

ein frend von mir hat bereits eine private brauerei gebaut - mit ner s7 glaub ich  der arbeitet schon an seiner privaten flaschenwaschanlage.

werd mal schaun ob ich von ihn ein paar infos bekomme wie er sein projekt realsiert hat.

lg


----------



## drfunfrock (26 Januar 2009)

Ich würde ganz klar eine Beckhoff-SPS 9000 einsetzen. Die Programmierumgebung muss man dann nicht bezahlen und die Programmiersprachen sind gemäss IEC-Norm. 

Die 9000 läuft mit Arm-Prozessor und ist für eine Hobbybrauerei gut genug.


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz klar eine Beckhoff-SPS 9000 einsetzen. Die Programmierumgebung muss man dann nicht bezahlen und die Programmiersprachen sind gemäss IEC-Norm.
> 
> Die 9000 läuft mit Arm-Prozessor und ist für eine Hobbybrauerei gut genug.



Du meinst die hier dann damit? (rein aus Interesse)


----------



## drfunfrock (26 Januar 2009)

Ja und zwar eine mit K-Bus, weil es dafür mehr IO-Klemmentypen gibt. Zykluszeiten um die 100ms sind mehr als ausreichend und da ist die Serie 90xx genau richtig.


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Und ich kann die dann einfach mit beliebig vielen Klemmen ergänzen? Z.B. mit der hier.

Hab jetzt folgendes in der Preisliste gefunden.


> KL1418 | KS1418 8-Kanal-Digital-Eingangsklemme 24 V DC, IEC 61131-2, Typ 3, Filter 0,2 ms,
> 1-Leitertechnik
> 40,15 38,35


Was ist der unterschied zwischen KL und KS? Bis her ist es für mich nur ersichtlich das etwas KL günstiger ist


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Was ist der unterschied zwischen KL und KS? Bis her ist es für mich nur ersichtlich das etwas KL günstiger ist


 
Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist, dass beim KL die Drähte alle einzeln geklemmt werden und beim KS kann man die Klemmvorrichtung abnehmen und nach dem verdrahten wieder aufstecken.


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Hab jetzt folgendes in der Preisliste gefunden.


 
Wenn du gerade eine Preisliste zur Hand hast, könntest du mir vllt mal nachschauen was ein CX9010-1101 kosten würde? Danke!


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wenn du gerade eine Preisliste zur Hand hast, könntest du mir vllt mal nachschauen was ein CX9010-1101 kosten würde? Danke!



kostet 685€

PS: Willst du die Preislisten haben? Weis nicht ob ich die hier so einfach rein stellen kann ohne ärger von Beckhoff zu bekommen.


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Ok das mit dem Veröffentlichen hat sich ergeben. Hab beim Support angefragt. Wer sie dennoch möchte, muss einfach nur eine formelle Anfrage an den Beckhoffsupport senden und bekommt sie dann zugesandt.

support@beckhoff.com

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2009)

hallo,
das ist doch mal ne soft von siemens:http://www.automation.siemens.com/download/internet/cache/3/1412141/pub/de/BRAUMATpackages_D.pdf


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

@knorpe:
wäre echt cool wenn du ein paar infos oder sogar bilder bekommen könntest...

@all:
komme ich denn mit dem beckhoff system nicht teurer wie mit ner gebrauchten s7 od s5?
bei nem neupreis von 650 euronen

@lorenz2512
ja die braumat verwenden eigentlich alle größeren brauerein

...bin übrigens echt begeistert dass sich alle so viel gedanken machen

*LOB AN DIE COMMUNITY*


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> ...bin übrigens echt begeistert dass sich alle so viel gedanken machen
> 
> *LOB AN DIE COMMUNITY*


 
Hast halt nunmal ein interessantes Thema! Über Bier redet man immer gern!


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> @knorpe:
> wäre echt cool wenn du ein paar infos oder sogar bilder bekommen könntest...
> 
> @all:
> ...



Also die CX9000 geht bei 360€ los und dann noch die Klemmen.
Ist halt jetzt die Frage ob des gleich richtig machen willst oder nicht. 
Von S5 würde ich dir abraten, weil du da Probleme mit dem Support bekommen könntest. 

Kannst ja mal ne Sensor/Aktor Liste erstellen damit der Umfang der Anlage deutlich wird.

PS: Bier ist des Deutschen Heiligtum! Da hilft man doch gern.

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

also wie auf meinem Schema von der esten Seite zu sehen ist habe ich bisher mind.

3 el. motoren
3 od. eher 6 Temperatursensoren
1 pumpe (auch el. motor)

verplant

hätte aber gerne noch ein paar eingänge für weitere temp. sensoren bzw. thermostate (zwecks überwachung kühlkammer)


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

Und wie kommt das Bier in die Flasche? Willst du 300l mal 3 per Hand abfüllen?


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

@Golden Egg
die 3 gefäße brauche ich ja für einen sud d.h. 1 mal 300 liter
und die füll ich für den anfang erstmal nur in fässer ab
...ein flaschenfüller ist dann das nächste projekt:-D


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Januar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> @Golden Egg
> die 3 gefäße brauche ich ja für einen sud d.h. 1 mal 300 liter
> und die füll ich für den anfang erstmal nur in fässer ab
> ...ein flaschenfüller ist dann das nächste projekt:-D



Ach so. Wie werden die Motoren/Pumpe angesteuert? Einfach nur ein Schütz oder über einen FU?


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

ist ein fu ein frequenzumwandler oder was??? sorry für die frage!!!!!
also ich hätte die motordrehzahl schon gerne gesteuert, wenn es nicht allzu viel extra kostet


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Januar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> .....also die Steuerung (wenn es wirklich was vernünftiges ist) wäre mir schon so 400-500 euro wert.....





borsti27 schrieb:


> ist ein fu ein frequenzumwandler oder was??? sorry für die frage!!!!!
> also ich hätte die motordrehzahl schon gerne gesteuert, wenn es nicht allzu viel extra kostet


irgendwie sehe ich das nicht mit deinem finanziellen Rahmen. So aus'm Bauch heraus musst du schon näher an einen 4-stelligen Bereich rangehen

und ja, FU = Frequenzumrichter, zur Drehzahlsteuerung von Elektromotoren. Je nach Leistung bist du dann aber auch ab mind. €200 / Stück dabei.

Wer programmiert dir das alles? (SPS und Visu)
Hast du die Kosten für die Programmiersoftware mitgerechnet
Wer verdrahtet den Steuerschrank und die Anlage fachgerecht?

o.s.t.


----------



## Cerberus (26 Januar 2009)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Hast du die Kosten für die Programmiersoftware mitgerechnet


 
TwinCAT von Beckhoff gibts auch kostenlos!


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

@o.s.t.
also wenn es wirklich was vernünftiges ist. bin ich auch bereit 800 oder 900 euro zu investiern, dann muss es aber schon richtig vernünftig sein
...ich nehm auch gern gebrauchte sachen aus der e-bucht und dann müsste das doch eigentlich schon hinhauen

verdrahten dürfte kein problem sein ich kenn genug elektriker und das mit dem programmiern wird auch irgendwie gehn...


----------



## borsti27 (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo leute,

habe gerade mit einem bakannten von mit telefoniert (einer der vorhin erwähnten elektriker) und der hat noch ne sps zuhause rumliegen
...eine *mitsubishi fx32* die er mir günstig vermachen würde (50 euro und ein paar liter bier oder so)
er hat auch gemeint dass man die sps ohne opc direkt am pc steuern kann mit ner software "sellwood" (kostenlose probierversion http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Other-Programming-Files/Sellwood.shtml und vollversion kostet 80 dollar)
die software ist zwar nicht sonderlich hochwertig dafür entfällt allerdings das programmieren der visu
wenn ich das so nehmen würde wäre von pc bis schütz bzw. fu alles beisammen für nur 100euro
das problem ist nun nur dass ein pt100 (temperaturfühler) nicht direkt an die sps angeschlossen werden kann
nun braucht es entweder einen transmitter oder einen mitsubishi baustein der die signale der pt 100 verarbeiten kann

so das war jetzt das was ich glaube aus dem gespräch heraus verstanden zu haben, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!!!!

was haltet ihr davon? die qualität des projekts wäre dann wohl sicher nicht so hochwertig wie bei einer siemens oder beckhoff sps aber auch 800 euro billiger (vielleicht)

bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt...


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Januar 2009)

hm, Mitsubishi, ist schon 15 Jahre her.... programmiert wurde mit Melsec Medoc als DOS-Software. War aber einfach.

Wenn du aber keine Analogeingänge auf dem Gerät hast, dann sieht das schlecht aus mit deinen PT100 Fühlern... Und Analogmodule zu dieser FX32 zu kriegen, ich weiss nicht, die kriegste wahscheinlich nur zu Ersatzteilpreisen und dementsprechend heftig...

o.s.t.


----------



## Golden Egg (27 Januar 2009)

Die fx32 ist wohl schon etwas älter, weil keine Dokumentation dazu zu finden ist?


----------



## Gebs (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo borsti,

Dein Projekt finde ich sehr interessant, da ich selbst Hobbybrauer bin. Meine Sude sind aber
etwas kleiner (20l). 
Willst Du mit Deiner Anlage kontinuierlich brauen? Wenn nicht kannst Du einiges an Geld
sparen, wenn Du auf ein 2-Geräte-Sudhaus umsteigst. Eine kombinierte Maisch/Würzepfanne
und einen Läuterbottich. Beim Läuterbottich kannst Du Dir ausserdem die Temperaturfühler
sparen. Kauf Dir lieber zwei Druckdosen, damit Du Dir beim Abläutern nicht den Filterkuchen zufährst.
Zum Thema Heizen hätte ich auch noch einen Vorschlag: Nimm einen Aussenkocher.
Ist im Endeffekt nichts anderes als ein Durchlauferhitzer. Je nachdem, wie Du die Verrohrung 
planst, kannst Du damit dann auch das Anschwänzwasser erhitzen.

Als SPS hab' ich in der Bucht 'ne S7 313C für 250€ gesehen. Die sollte eigendlich ausreichen. 

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## borsti27 (27 Januar 2009)

@Gebs
also 2 Geräte habe ich auch schon überlegt bin allerdings wieder davon abgekommen, weil ich eh ein drittes gefäß brauche um mein anschwänzwasser aufzuheizen. und wenn ich mir die arbeit sowieso mache und die dinger zusammenschweiße dann mach ichs gleich richtig, baue 3 und lasse mir ein hintertürchen offen 2 sude pro tag machen zu können...
den temperaturfühler am läuterbottich wollte ich mir sowieso sparen hab nur bei der grafik auf der ersten seite ein wenig gefaulenzt und ein gefäß gemalt und dann kopiert...
aussenkocher finde ich nicht gut, da die temperatursteuerung schwierig wäre und die reinigung erst recht....

@o.s.t.
bist u dir sicher dass sie keine analogen eingänge hat, also ich bin es mir nicht deswegen????


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2009)

Also zur Mitsubishi:

Die SPS ansich hat definitiv keine Analogeingänge, welcher Art auch immer,
wenn überhaupt dann noch vereinzelt bei Ebay.
Aber selbst das dürfte für die FX relativ aussichtslos sein.

Wichtig:
Du brauchst FX-Module, nicht FX0N oder FX2N ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## borsti27 (27 Januar 2009)

sowas z.b.?????????
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitsubishi-FX-Se...hash=item120324069598&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> sowas z.b.?????????
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mitsubishi-FX-Se...hash=item120324069598&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177



Das wäre geeignet, vorausgesetzt deine Typangabe war nicht grob geschätzt sondern exakt. (FX-32)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## borsti27 (27 Januar 2009)

ich glaube es ist die *FX3UC-32MT*, aber ich frag nochmal nach...


----------



## borsti27 (30 Januar 2009)

hey leute ist der thread tot oder habt ihr kein interesse mehr????


----------



## dani (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo borsti27,

was willst du denn wissen?
Mein Favorit wäre etwas Richtung S7. (Auch auf die Gefahr hin eine Glaubenskrieg loszubrechen)
Aus dem einfachen Grund dass man, mit ein wenig Geduld, die benötigten Teile für kleines Geld  in der Bucht bekommen kann. (Eben auch Analogeingänge etc.)
Dabei hast du im Gebrauchtteilemarkt einfach mehr Auswahl als bei allen anderen Steuerungen.
Das Problem ist aber dabei, dass du jemand brauchst der die Programmiersoftware hat.

Gruß Dani


----------



## thomass5 (30 Januar 2009)

wo ich nochmals auf die Lite-Version von Step7 hinweisen möchte ;-), wenn man ohne Bussystem auskommt.


----------



## Golden Egg (2 Februar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist die *FX3UC-32MT*, aber ich frag nochmal nach...



Wie wärs mit der Antwort? 



			
				borsti27 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute ist der thread tot oder habt ihr kein interesse mehr????


Dann läuft das schon weiter.


----------



## seeba (2 Februar 2009)

Und für die Visu C# und libnodave verwenden...


----------



## Rudi (2 Februar 2009)

Mein Favorit wäre ebenfalls S7 300 mit Visualisierung EasyShow von MHJ.


----------



## peter(R) (2 Februar 2009)

Hallo Borsti

jetzt machen wir doch mal Butter bei die Fische.
Wenn ich recht gesehen habe hast Du Postleitzahl 748xx
Ich habe 766xxx also nicht weit weg.
Was hälst Du davon, wenn wir uns mal zusammensetzen und das besprechen.
Die bislang angesprochenen SPSen kenne ich, Du erzählst mir genau was Du brauchst und dann sehen wir mal wie man das mit vernünftigem Aufwand auf die Reihe kriegt.

peter(R)


----------



## Befree (4 Februar 2009)

@ Peter

Bin im Sondermaschinenbau und wir haben schon jegliche Art von Heizungen für Öfen, Schrumpfanlagen, Extruder etc.. verwendet.. bei fragen helfe ich gerne mit.. Schreib mir einfach ne kleine Nachricht dann geb ich euch mal die e-mail Adresse durch

*nichtdasihrvorlautergasindieluftfliegt*


----------



## peter(R) (4 Februar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> hey leute ist der thread tot oder habt ihr kein interesse mehr????



Wir schon !!!  Aber von Dir hört man nix mehr

peter(R)


----------



## borsti27 (4 Februar 2009)

@Golden Egg
ich bin mir zu 99% sicher dass es diese sps ist erreiche aber den elektriker moment nicht, sorry 

@Rudi
EasyShow kostet aber auch 180euronen oder?

@peter(R)
danke für das angebot
was könntest du dir den vorstellen wo wir uns treffen sollen?

@Befree
klingt auch vernünftig, super!

@all
um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten ich hab mir am montag pt100 ersteigert
waren doch ein schnäppchen oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170297511515&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1123
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170297512034


----------



## peter(R) (4 Februar 2009)

@ Borsti

mir eigentlich egal. Bei mir hätte halt den Vorteil, daß ich alles an Unterlagen, Preisen und sonstigen Dingen hier habe. Da könnte man dann gleich versuchen ne Liste mit Preisen zu machen. Dann sieht man gleich wo es hinläuft.
Ich könnte Dir auch ein wenig zeigen wie sowas aussieht von wegen der Visu ich hätte so einiges hier.
Desgleichen könnte man dann auch mal sehen wie der Schaltplan zu machen ist.
Ne Brauerei fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung. Saft und son Kram hatte ich schon.

peter(R)


----------



## borsti27 (4 Februar 2009)

@peter(R)
du hast post


----------



## Rudi (4 Februar 2009)

borsti27 schrieb:


> @Rudi
> EasyShow kostet aber auch 180euronen oder?



Ja das ist in etwa so. Bietet aber für mich den großen Vorteil das es genial einfach zu handhaben ist.


----------



## Rifel (4 Februar 2009)

*Die nächste Variante*

Also wenn Ihr mich fragt (macht Ihr zwar nicht aber ich schreib trotzdem).. Ich würde ne Siemens Logo gebraucht nehmen, die hat analoge I/O´s ist erweiterbar und wenn Du nicht viel Visualisieren möchtest kannst du das auch mit Leuchten und ein paar Analoganzeigemodulen machen. Du bist unabhängig von irgendwelchen PC´s. Ich projektiere gerade so einen ähnlichen Versuchsaufbau und der ist echt sehr günstig aber trotzdem variabel. Was die Heizung anbelangt würde ich persönlich auf einen Wärmetauscher bauen und versuchen über Dampf zu heizen ( Doppelwandiger kessel) was ist aber nur ne Einschätzung aufgrund von erfahrungswerten der Chemischen Industrie ist.

Falls Du weitere Hilfe benötigst ich helfe gerne weiter. Halt uns Interresierte auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden !

:TOOL:


----------



## borsti27 (4 Februar 2009)

@Rifel
ja dampf wäre super aber ich habe weder einen dampfgenerator, noch einen "geldgenerator" um mir einen zu kaufen ROFLMAO (die dinger sind doch verdammt teuer, oder?)
mit der logo müssen wir mal die antworten der anderen abwarten (nicht meine fachrichtung) aber ich will ja nicht nur über den pc visualisieren sondern aich steuern


----------



## Rifel (4 Februar 2009)

Jetzt stellen wir uns mal janz dumm....

Was meinst du mit steuern? Nen motor Ein oder ausschalten kannste auch über nen Schalter und die Drehzahl von nem Motor falls überhaupt vorgenommen kannst du bei verwendung eines Fu´s auch über ein Motorpoti vornehmen (vgl. Lautstärkedreh"regler" beim Radio).

Du hast ja nicht viele Variable werte die du oft verstellen musst oder? Die Programmierung kannst du per Pc vornehmen aber auch direkt an der Logo per Pfeiltasten und Display. also ich finde für dich als einsteiger super geeignet. 

Das mit dem Dampf ist richtig. Wenn es wirklich nur um eine gleichmässige erwärmung geht, würde ich auch mit einem elektrischen Heizstab heizen, wenn du es nicht mit dem Kessel direkt in verbindung bringen möchtest könntest du ja trotzdem den doppelwandigen kessel als Möglichkeit sehen???


----------



## Befree (5 Februar 2009)

Rifel schrieb:


> .. Ich würde ne Siemens Logo gebraucht nehmen, die hat analoge I/O´s ist erweiterbar und wenn Du nicht viel Visualisieren möchtest kannst du das auch mit Leuchten und ein paar Analoganzeigemodulen machen.



Meine Meinung zu Logo:

IIhhhh LOGO Programmieren, da graust es mir ja schon wenn ich den Lehrlingen helfen soll fehler an ihren Programmen zu suchen. Da doch lieber ne 200er von VIPA mit kleinem Schnuggeliggen Mono Panal. Außerdem kannste die wenigstens mit Step7 Programmieren

Edit: Wenn du mit dem PC steuern möchtest würde ich eine CPU mit Ethernet Schnittstelle empfehlen. Oder: Wie oben schon irgendwo genannt: Beckhoff


----------



## Rifel (20 Februar 2009)

IIhhhh LOGO Programmieren, da graust es mir ja schon wenn ich den Lehrlingen helfen soll fehler an ihren Programmen zu suchen. Da doch lieber ne 200er von VIPA mit kleinem Schnuggeliggen Mono Panal. Außerdem kannste die wenigstens mit Step7 Programmieren

Wenigstens mit Step7??? Schon mal ne Step7 original und davon gehen wir ja aus gekauft???

Also da ist die Logo komplett mit Kabel Software und Logo an sich für 150Euro wesentlich billiger!

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich aus? Wann gibts das erste Bier?


----------



## seeba (20 Februar 2009)

Für alle die immer noch träumen: STEP7 Lite ist umsonst!


----------



## wincc (21 Februar 2009)

logo? nie!


----------



## maxi (22 Februar 2009)

Rifel schrieb:


> IIhhhh LOGO Programmieren, da graust es mir ja schon wenn ich den Lehrlingen helfen soll fehler an ihren Programmen zu suchen. Da doch lieber ne 200er von VIPA mit kleinem Schnuggeliggen Mono Panal. Außerdem kannste die wenigstens mit Step7 Programmieren
> 
> Wenigstens mit Step7??? Schon mal ne Step7 original und davon gehen wir ja aus gekauft???
> 
> ...


 

Dan bau dir da mal einige Analogeingänge / Ausgänge dazu, wie Sie bei einer kleinen Brauerei gebraucht werden und dann zwigst mir mal wie dein Porgramm dnaach aussieht 
Wie bei Hempels untern Sofa


----------



## wincc (22 Februar 2009)

auf ein logo geht ein programm drauf? lol*ROFL*


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2009)

Hier gehts um Bier!! Das ist viel zu wichtig, um sich über solche Kindereien wie die Steuerung zu streiten.:evil:
Thomas


----------



## wincc (22 Februar 2009)

=) hoffe nur das man die steuerung nicht rausschmeckt =) =)


----------



## peter(R) (22 Februar 2009)

Seit zweieinhalb Wochen keine Meldung mehr vom Themenstarter ...
ob der in den Kessel gefallen ist ???

peter(R)


----------



## borsti27 (23 Februar 2009)

Ne ne ich leb schon noch
bin leider momentan unter der woche nicht daheim
aber die planung läuft auf hochtouren....


----------

